
Psychological Operations  Tactics, Techniques,  and Procedures (2003) [pdf] - kqr2
https://fas.org/irp/doddir/army/fm3-05-301.pdf
======
AcerbicZero
My experience with PSYOP was limited to watching idiots with megaphones trying
to get an interpreter to read poorly crafted statements, and watching them
hand out "leaflets" which rapidly became litter. Such a waste of money.

------
throwanem
Given the distribution restrictions cited in the document's opening pages, its
public dissemination seems questionably lawful at best, albeit fully in
keeping with the activist nature of the FAS.

~~~
fiatmoney
"For official use only" or similar verbiage is not equivalent to
"classification". Field manuals are generally more-or-less public domain
knowledge, you can download most of them eg
[http://www.apd.army.mil/ProductMap.asp](http://www.apd.army.mil/ProductMap.asp)
or from various other sources. "Classification" is mostly relevant to .gov
actors, there's no general legal prohibition on reading or disseminating
classified information. You can't open up the New York Times without being
splattered by bits of theoretically classified information.

~~~
fapjacks
That's why the US government's reaction to Cablegate was so funny. I was still
in the Army at the time, and memos were released saying not to read the news
because it contained classified information. Like the news was some kind of
Voldemort. It was pretty funny.

